# Sexing Help ... Leucomelas



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 4 Leucomelas that where out of water on February 2nd 2008, I have not heard any calling so thinking maybe they are all females.

Leucomelas_ID01:









Leucomelas_ID02:









Leucomelas_ID03:









Leucomelas_ID04:









Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would say all Female, especially if you have not ever heard calling. You cant miss a Leuc call!


----------



## RobP (Aug 16, 2008)

Have you tried playing a clip of another leuc calling?


----------



## ThePetFreak (Dec 29, 2007)

I did that in the past, I will try again, thanks. Do Leucomelas have a specific breeding season?


----------

